
Per-Title Encode Optimization - hepha1979
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/12/per-title-encode-optimization.html
======
spdustin
I'd be curious to read about the software that does the PSNR analysis, or if
anyone here has done some automated experiments of their own. I'm constantly
looking to improve encoding of screencast-style video, which can be tricky to
make assumptions about due to source material that sometimes has windows full
of code being scrolled quickly.

Given a source file and, say, a series of ffmpeg encodes at various
resolutions/bitrates, is there a simple(ish) way of automated perceptual
quality scoring, a'la PSNR or another objective "proxy" variable that closely
correlates with the subjective perception of video quality? Maybe
representative thumbnails taken from every n-th frame and compared?

I guess that last point would expand the possibilities to include automated
static image comparisons, since the script to get ffmpeg (or Elastic
Transcoder, for that matter) to save out thumbnails is trivial.

------
acdha
Having all of the images gated behind a Google Docs access request: accident
or attempted recruitment lead generator?

~~~
vive-la-liberte
Here's an archived version which won't send any data to Google:
[https://archive.is/jzhJN](https://archive.is/jzhJN)

